# 25th Anniversary Vacation Ideas



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey all,

Looking to plan a vacation for our 25th Anniversary (next May).

We have been to Mexico 4 times. We love a nice all inclusive resort with a good beach and good food and sun. Not a bunch of sight seeing as we stick around the resort. Have done a couple of catamaran/snorkeling excursions which are fun. We have also been to the Dominican for an all inclusive vacation. Very similar to Mexico.

We have been to the Hawaii Islands a couple of times and really loved the climate there. Also liked doing sight seeing, driving around looking at things. Feel safer out and about in Hawaii vs Mexico/ Dominican.

We want to go somewhere different. Never been to Europe. Thinking maybe somewhere in the Mediterranean. Thinking 10 days. Needs to be warm and nice beaches.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I love Portugal. Now, I haven't been to southern Portugal (the Algarve) where the beaches are, but I hear they are grand, and the Portugese people are lovely. Good food, too!

Just watch out for the Vinho Verde -- monster hangover 

https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...EItBkgsom_lJi7Qacxudar1d7oorJUQckht8iPs-j1iDP


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Been looking at Portugal. Looks very nice. Doesn't look too expensive either. The weather looks about right for us as well (25 degrees celcius).

How is crime there? Do most people speak some English?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Again, I haven't been to the Algarve, but it's a big tourist locale in Europe, so I'm assuming that a) there is some crime, but probably kept under reasonable control and b) that lots of folk speak English.

I speak Portuguese, but I noticed in Lisbon lots of English -- in Porto and environs, not so much.


----------



## JustWaiting (Jun 28, 2011)

For our 15th, at a point where I was trying to see if we could salvage a marriage, we went to Greece for a month. For two of those weeks I rented a 67foot sail boat and invited along two couples telling them I'd already paid for the boat and they could come for free.

The Greek islands are incredible. If you don't have a lot of money, you could rent a boat, see if two couples would pay their own way, and right now it would cost about 27,000 dollars plus airfare. That would be the excursion of a lifetime for 9,000 plus airfare plus about 3,000 in spending money. By doing the private charter, you really get to experience everything because life on the islands and dinner starts about 10 pm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

